# GAS Pipelines Construction and there Inspection and Protectionجروب فيس بووك نحتاج مهندسين كفئ



## zeka188 (20 مارس 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=370387285854&ref=mf

انا عامل جروب على الفيس بووك خاص ب Construction , Inspection and Protection of Gas Pipelines احتاج مهندسين متخصصين فى مجال االغاز الطبيعى و الجروب ببتكلم عن 

1.Surveying
2.Right of Way (ROW)
3.Stringing
4. Welding
5.Welding Inspection
6.Coating of Burried Pipelines and Painting of above Ground Pipelines
7.Coating Inspection and Painting Inspection
8.Excavation
9.Laying
10.Backfilling
11.Cleaning and Gouging
12.Hydrostatic and Pneumatic Test
13.Pipeline Drying
14.Natural Gas Purging and commissioning
15.Valve Rooms Erections 
16.Pipeline Cathodic protection

نرجو مرة اخرى اشتراك مهندسين من المنتدى لكى نفيد و نستفيد و نفيد الاخرين و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

